# Hawk pics



## Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

The shots of this girl was taken in my back yard.Enjoy!


----------



## mister B (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice!! Is that a Cooper's? Looks like one...


----------



## Lou (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes sir, a juvie female cooper's.


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2014)

Amazing pictures.


----------



## Lou (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks,I saved her from a pack of guinea hens I had at the time.

I have to tell you Rick,everytime I read one of your posts,I try to shoo the ff off of my screen


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2014)

Lou said:


> Thanks,I saved her from a pack of guinea hens I had at the time.
> 
> I have to tell you Rick,everytime I read one of your posts,I try to shoo the ff off of my screen


What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Lou (Apr 13, 2014)

It's a Kodak C875 Nothing fancy.


----------



## Falconerguy (Apr 19, 2014)

What a beautiful Cooper's. We should be friends. I know this hawk sh*t.


----------



## Lou (Apr 19, 2014)

Falconerguy said:


> What a beautiful Cooper's. We should be friends. I know this hawk sh*t.


Thanks,sure,What bird do you work with?I was wondering how long it would take for you to find these pics.


----------



## Falconerguy (Apr 19, 2014)

Right now I don't actually work with any bird, but come September, I will have my very own Red-Tailed Hawk. I already have a name for her: Rook. I am confused by your second question.


----------



## Lou (Apr 19, 2014)

Falconerguy said:


> Right now I don't actually work with any bird, but come September, I will have my very own Red-Tailed Hawk. I already have a name for her: Rook. I am confused by your second question.


Congrats.they are beautiful animals!

I Just I noticed your name and interests with Falconry,I thought you would have noticed the pics at some time because of the title.


----------



## Falconerguy (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh yeah, this is actually my first time browsing the Vertebrates forum.


----------



## reptilia5 (Apr 28, 2014)

What a beautiful hawk. There was a hawks nest in a tree in the city cemetery near our apartment. Last year my son and I discovered this nest with a mother hawk rearing her chicks. We had the opportunity to watch the male bringing the female food on several occasions on our daily excursions through the cemetery. We were looking forward to watching these hawks again this year but just two weeks ago the cemetery hired a tree company to cut down the big,old tree with the nest. We were heartbroken. My son and I both really fell in love with these hawks.


----------



## Sticky (Apr 30, 2014)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## devetaki9 (May 13, 2014)

Aced the exam and was all set to trap my bird and I just couldn't do it. I hope to be able to rehab raptors instead someday but I was lucky enough to meet some incredible people and learn from the pioneers of falconry in my state


----------



## Falconerguy (May 15, 2014)

A strange amount of falconers in this community. I know of like 3 active members who are interested in falconry.


----------



## JonRich (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice shot . Small world . I remembered seeing this photo on Instagram a bit back. Do you have this photo on IG? I have a pretty good memory . Haha


----------



## JonRich (Dec 26, 2014)

I fostered a few fledgling kestrels that have hit the windows to my building . The one downside for wildlife in big cities . I see soooo many strikes.

Last week a friend sent me this fledgling Peregrine Falcon in the Bronx. I have a nesting pair in a building 5 blocks from me .

I get RedTails, Peregrines , Kestrels , Merlins , coopers, sharpies. And last fall I saw an adult Bald Eagle flying up the Hudson River . More wildlife in the city than youd expect .


----------

